# I need help



## beanz (May 6, 2013)

I need advice as my plan is not working.

I got in to bodybuilding so I would grow and the guys in work would stop bullying me. 

Everyday I get pushed, kicked, punched and they always take my food. Today they made a full of me in front of the girls in work. I started crying hoping it would make them stop and the girls would back me but it only got worse. 

I decided enough was enough and I started training. I weighed 58kg @ 6ft 1" and after 6 months of hard training I started my 1st course of steroids and now I weight 61kg. I'm happy with my progress but still get picked on.

My plan is now to resort to violence. I carry a knife with me, it's a 10" hunting knife.

What should I do?


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

beanz said:


> I need advice as my plan is not working.





beanz said:


> I got in to bodybuilding so I would grow and the guys in work would stop bullying me.
> 
> Everyday I get pushed, kicked, punched and they always take my food. Today they made a full of me in front of the girls in work. I started crying hoping it would make them stop and the girls would back me but it only got worse.
> 
> ...





nicos gimmick..


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2013)

beanz said:


> I carry a knife with me, it's a 10" hunting knife.
> 
> What should I do?



Slit your wrists


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> Slit your wrists



I'd have told him to cut off his balls, but I don't think he has them.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 6, 2013)

Stab yourself repeatedly, hope this helps !


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> Slit your wrists





DOMS said:


> I'd have told him to cut off his balls, but I don't think he has them.





Renaissance Man said:


> Stab yourself repeatedly, hope this helps !



the comradery here is outstanding ...


----------



## charley (May 6, 2013)

[h=2]I need help   =  carry a gun                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h]


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 6, 2013)

I would say to start some kind of Martial arts training. Big muscles don't beat people up, knowing how to fight does. Good Luck....


----------



## IronAddict (May 6, 2013)

beanz said:


> I need advice as my plan is not working.
> 
> I got in to bodybuilding so I would grow and the guys in work would stop bullying me.
> 
> ...



At work? Sounds like a school yard problem to me. So, here's my school yard advice. Put that knife away, that strategy may go horribly wrong! Next time the 1st guy that starts with you, treat his ass just like a balloon and pop his ass right in the nose. Most guys stop there, don't stop, follow it up with about an 8 punch combo.


----------



## Z499 (May 6, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> I would say to start some kind of Martial arts training. Big muscles don't beat people up, knowing how to fight does. Good Luck....



Eddie Alvarez vs STEROID Dude in Bully Beatdown Season 3 [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## l69lou (May 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> the comradery here is outstanding ...


 I've noticed how people just love to tear into folks here. Why ? Is it supposed to be funny ? It's not.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2013)

I cannot believe that there are people that think the original post is serious.


----------



## the_predator (May 6, 2013)

Don't do this man! We don't need to have the right to carry knives fucked with too. If you stab this guy you could start a nationwide ban! Instead start grabbing his ass or dick! He will either leave you alone because he is a homophobe or you will get punched in the face. Either way it will be funny. GICH


----------



## Swfl (May 6, 2013)

You need an assault rifle.  Get a big one with lots of hi capacity mags. Go up in there and shoot up the place that'll teach them fuckers...



beanz said:


> I need advice as my plan is not working.
> 
> I got in to bodybuilding so I would grow and the guys in work would stop bullying me.
> 
> ...


----------



## charley (May 6, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> At work? Sounds like a school yard problem to me. So, here's my school yard advice. Put that knife away, that strategy may go horribly wrong! Next time the 1st guy that starts with you, treat his ass just like a balloon and pop his ass right in the nose. Most guys stop there, don't stop, follow it up with about an 8 punch combo.




Hey Iron...If he had the balls to do that he wouldn't be having a problem...


----------



## ctr10 (May 6, 2013)

l69lou said:


> I've noticed how people just love to tear into folks here. Why ? Is it supposed to be funny ? It's not.


Hey Pal this aint fucken Dr. Phil, you would have to be a complete moron to post something like this in anything goes and the sad part is the moron is trolling


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2013)

beanz said:


> I need advice as my plan is not working.
> 
> I got in to bodybuilding so I would grow and the guys in work would stop bullying me.
> 
> ...



is this azza?


----------



## _LG_ (May 6, 2013)

l69lou said:


> I've noticed how people just love to tear into folks here. Why ? Is it supposed to be funny ? It's not.



Negged


----------



## SFW (May 6, 2013)

You need more gears. Anadrol for example. Do you have a wife? Does she have a pretty anus? You might be in luck....


----------



## charley (May 6, 2013)

l69lou said:


> I've noticed how people just love to tear into folks here. Why ? Is it supposed to be funny ? It's not.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> You need more gears. Anadrol for example. Do you have a wife? Does she have a pretty anus? You might be in luck....



Get out your fucking notepads and take notes my friends, this is how you rep!


----------



## heckler7 (May 6, 2013)

l69lou said:


> I've noticed how people just love to tear into folks here. Why ? Is it supposed to be funny ? It's not.


neggd


----------



## longworthb (May 6, 2013)

Worst gimmick ever


----------



## longworthb (May 6, 2013)

On a serious note if this isn't a gimmick were all going to hell


----------



## heckler7 (May 6, 2013)

longworthb said:


> On a serious note if this isn't a gimmick were all going to hell


its a gimmick, a 6ft adult weighing less than 130lb works out for 6 months and does first cycle and only gains 5lbs. worst troll ever


----------



## beanz (May 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> nicos gimmick..



Sorry I do not speak Mexican.


----------



## beanz (May 7, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> its a gimmick, a 6ft adult weighing less than 130lb works out for 6 months and does first cycle and only gains 5lbs. worst troll ever



You seem pretty involved in this thread.

Starting weight - 58kg

end of cycle - 66kg

now - 61kg

not bad for an 18 year old. 3kg of lean tissue.


----------



## azza1971 (May 7, 2013)

how come Beanz is in the green?


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2013)

beanz said:


> You seem pretty involved in this thread.
> 
> Starting weight - 58kg
> 
> ...



Six foot, one at a hundred and thirty pound? What are you? Ethiopian?


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2013)

Time traveler from an Auschwitz camp?


----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)

charley said:


> Hey Iron...If he had the balls to do that he wouldn't be having a problem...



Very true! But you've got to do this, if you're lucky, you'll just have to do it once.  Beanz, this is a proven tactic & it's utilized daily in jails & prisons everywhere, cause it works!  

Honestly, bullies target easy prey cause they're not going to defend themselves, defend yourself and he'll move on to an easier target.


----------



## beanz (May 9, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Very true! But you've got to do this, if you're lucky, you'll just have to do it once.  Beanz, this is a proven tactic & it's utilized daily in jails & prisons everywhere, cause it works!
> 
> Honestly, bullies target easy prey cause they're not going to defend themselves, defend yourself and he'll move on to an easier target.



Done. I have a shank and will deal with the situation accordingly.

If the cops get involved I can refer them to your advice.

thanks.


----------



## charley (May 9, 2013)

....Call Officer Farva before Freaking-out !!!


----------



## Zaphod (May 10, 2013)

l69lou said:


> I've noticed how people just love to tear into folks here. Why ? Is it supposed to be funny ? It's not.



It's called Anything Goes.  So, anything goes.


----------



## Watson (May 10, 2013)

beanz said:


> Done. I have a shank and will deal with the situation accordingly.
> 
> If the cops get involved I can refer them to your advice.
> 
> thanks.



my advice is give him the best blow job hes ever had, then he will be scared to hurt ur pretty mouth......also swallowing will give u that extra protein u need to bulk up....at which point he will be the one blowing you,

if the cops get involved in this plan ull just be getting more protein.....


----------



## beanz (Jan 20, 2018)

beanz said:


> Done. I have a shank and will deal with the situation accordingly.
> 
> If the cops get involved I can refer them to your advice.
> 
> thanks.



I ended up putting holes in him. Like 17 times.

I just snapped and followed through.

I thought everything would be ok and it'd blow over but it didn't.

I got a 7 year sentence in Jan 2014 and got out last week on parole.

Thanks for the advice guys and the encouragement that led to me serving 4 years inside.


----------



## beanz (Jan 20, 2018)

IronAddict said:


> Very true! But you've got to do this, if you're lucky, you'll just have to do it once.  Beanz, this is a proven tactic & it's utilized daily in jails & prisons everywhere, cause it works!
> 
> Honestly, bullies target easy prey cause they're not going to defend themselves, defend yourself and he'll move on to an easier target.



I done it once and what happened, happened.

Your post made the most sense. 

And I agree more than ever that once you display extreme violence on one or two occasions, guys see it and don't want any.


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

It's just like prison. Find the biggest motherfucker and you got 3 options;  
1. Do what Ric Flair does; go for the eyes
2. Punch them in the throat or give a hard karate chop to the side of the neck by the jugular vein. 
3. Grab his balls, squeeze hard, and twist until he passes out.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 20, 2018)

beanz said:


> I ended up putting holes in him. Like 17 times.
> 
> I just snapped and followed through.
> 
> ...



Aren't you a fucking genius?


----------



## beanz (Jan 20, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Aren't you a fucking genius?



I ain't sweatin it.

It is what it is.


----------

